# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  kinh nghiệm đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 hơn cả win2888

## vuducvip

*đánh lô đề online -kinh nghiệm bổ sung*
Đầu bằng đít như vậy ta lấy 7 ghép với 7 và 0 thành 3 số 77 707 đánh ngày hôm sau, ngày 01/01/2011 có   đánh lô đề online   707 cả cặp
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  4:   đánh lô đề online   nuôi 3 ngày theo "dạng số" sau quân 68( cầu   đánh lô đề online   sau cặp 68 )
Các bạn để ý hôm nào có   đánh lô đề online   68 ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) thì 2 số đằng trước quân 68 sẽ là cặp số để ta chơi 3 hôm nhé.  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  này nếu nuôi chính quân trước quân 68 thì sẽ là 3 ngày, còn chơi cả cặp thì thường về ngày hôm sau. win 2888
- VD: ngày 29/12/1010
+ Ở giải 5 lần quay thứ 4 có giải 5968, ta sẽ chơi cặp 595 cho ngày hôm sau và rình thả bạch thủ 59 trong 3 hôm sau.
+ KQ: ngày 30/12 có   đánh lô đề online   95, ngày 31/12 có   đánh lô đề online   59 3 nháy.
B - Các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi trong tuần
Có 3 cách lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi sau ACE tham khảo
- Cách 1: Lấy tổng giải ĐB ngày CN làm số nuôi trong tuần (cái này nhiều người đã biết)
- Cách 2: Lấy tổng giải nhất ngày thứ 4 làm số nuôi tới ngày thứ 4 tuần sau (cái này mình tham khảo của 1 ông bạn, hiệu suất 90%)
- Cách 3: Lấy số cuối giải ĐB ngày thứ 7 ghép với số đầu giải ĐB ngày CN làm số nuôi trong tuần (cách này mình cho là hiệu quả vì từ lúc nuôi cách này mình chưa trượt lần nào)
+ Lưu ý: cả 3 cách này ACE nên tránh   đánh lô đề online   gan và chọn thời điểm hợp lí để nuôi (chẳng hạn con   đánh lô đề online   đó chưa về từ 3-5 ngày ACE có thể nhảy vào nuôi, với mình thì thường 3 cách trên nhảy vào nuôi luôn khi 3 ngày con   đánh lô đề online   đó chưa ra, liều ăn nhiều)
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi của bác "Nguyễn Văn Đào":
- Con số thứ 3 của giải đặc biệt và con số thứ 1 của giải 5 thứ 2 nhé, nuôi trong hạn 7 ngày.
+ VD: ngày 07/01/11 có GĐB 99307 và giải 5 thứ 2 là 3213 vậy ta có cặp   đánh lô đề online   nuôi 33, ngày 09/01/11 đã nổ 33.
Chúng ta thường nghe dân   đánh lô đề online   ĐB phán ĐB hôm nay tổng 4 hay chạm 4 …mà có nhiều anh em mới theo học chưa hiểu
Vậy tổng là kết quả của hai số cuối của giải đặc biệt cộng với nhau lấy hàng đơn vị như vậy ta có 10 tổng tương ứng với 10 số từ 0 đến 9 của dãy số tự nhiên .
Vd : Giải đặc biệt miền bắc hôm qua ngày 27/5/2011 là 49870 ta có 7 + 0 = 7 => tổng 7
Chạm là một trong hai số của giải đặc biệt đã về ,cũng như tổng chạm cũng sẽ có 10 chạm từ 0 đến 9
Vd : Đề về 70 ai bắt chạm 7 thì sẽ đánh đầu 7 và đuôi 7 có 20 con và ai bắt chạm 0 thì có đầu 0 đuôi 0 .
Nếu bắt được chạm chuẩn và tổng chuẩn thì sẽ được ăn ĐB bạch thủ
Đây là  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   của một đại cao thủ "trại chăn nuôi", rất có tâm huyết và tình cảm dành cho ACE trong diễn đàn, để hiểu rõ hơn  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   chăn nuôi của "MT5P", "Hoàng Dược Sư"... và các ACE khác thì mời mọi người vào box của "MT5P" ở "trại chăn nuôi", tôi chỉ lược trích  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   ấy một cách thô thiển nhưng cố gắng sao cho gọn và dễ hiểu với mọi người.
kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   bổ sung của "hoangcuong":
- Muốn ăn liền không cần nuôi thì hôm nay con nào về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang lại con ngược lại của nó ví dụ con 84 hôm nay về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang 48 cơ hội cũng hơn 90% đỡ phải nuôi.

Tiếp các  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   bổ sung khi chọn   đánh lô đề online   nuôi của "MT5P":
Thường con   đánh lô đề online   nào nổ 3 nháy mà nổ lại thì thông thường trong biên độ max 4 ngày sẽ nổ lại tiếp, bình thường sẽ là 2 ngày.
- Cũng không có gì đặc biệt, PP của mình như sau:
1) Dựa vào  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  .
2) Dựa vào tần số xuất hiện trong 100 ngày gần nhất (chọn con nào ra đều đặn, max không lớn, gần chạm max thì nuôi).
Các bạn có thể hỏi là tại sao mình chọn chu kỳ 100 ngày mà không phải là số khác? Cái này ban đầu mình tính như sau: có 100 con   đánh lô đề online   tô (từ 00 đến 99). Mỗi ngày xổ 27   đánh lô đề online  , nếu áp dụng nguyên lý chuồng bồ câu (nếu số bồ câu nhiều hơn số cửa thì sẽ có một cửa hai con chim bồ câu bay ra)
bão trong  đánh lô đề online 
-Chiêm bao thấy mưa bão mà mình có nơi trú ẩn là sắp được giải tiếng oan.
- Nếu mưa bão lôi cuốn lấy mình hoặc làm nhà cửa nơi đang trú ẩn sụp đổ, thì nên ĐB phòng cạm bẩy, nhất là cạm bẩy của người khác phái.
- Mưa bão làm cây cối ngã đè lên mình, nên ĐB phòng tai nạn có thể vong mạng.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh lo de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

